# Would you replace a new bag if it was slightly damaged?



## angelglass

Hi all! Wanted to gather some thoughts and ask here, what would you do in this situation?

I recently purchased my first dream luxury bag - the Givenchy mini Antigona in the box calf leather! Unfortunately, within two weeks of receiving it (even though I was incredibly careful with it) my child accidentally got a couple drops of nail glue on the bag, which dried and damaged the leather almost instantly. Devastated, I took it to a leather repair shop and while they fixed it up the best they could, the front of the bag is no longer as smooth as it once was.

The glue was apparently sanded down so it could be removed, so the dents are still slightly visible, but the main issue is that section of the bag was recolored with black dye that's slightly darker/shinier than the rest of the leather. It's barely noticeable for the most part, but you can see it clearly under bright light at the right angle - the color and shine is different, it appears almost as if a bit of oil got rubbed onto a section of the bag.

I got the bag from a consignment store (in brand-new condition) so I can't return it and I'm not sure if Givenchy customer service would be any help. But I'm considering reselling this bag to get a new identical one. Even though the rest of the bag is in perfect condition, I know the repaired section would probably tank its resale value, so if I did sell it and buy a new one I'd be losing a lot of money. However this was really my dream bag that I planned to keep for years to come, and I'm so sad it got damaged before I ever really got to use it. I'm trying to decide if it would be worth it to resell/buy, or if I could live with the bag in its current state? Would appreciate any other thoughts/input!


----------



## canto bight

I probably wouldn't.  Can you try to use it for another week or two and see if you could live with it?


----------



## 880

No I wouldn’t. Life happens. It’s a gorgeous bag no matter what  
JMO though


----------



## purselovah91

whose to say a similar thing wouldn't happen to your new bag? life is for the living


----------



## Addicted to bags

I agree with the others. Plus with box calf it's prone to scuffs and scratches.


----------



## lill_canele

Yes, agree with everyone above. Things happen and that is life. 
If I had a baby who did that, I'd keep it as a memory and then make fun of the child when he/she got older, saying he/she ruined an expensive bag lol.
Also, like @Addicted to bags said, it's box calf. The smooth leather will end up getting scratches (even light ones) eventually over time. (though you can buff them out to some extent) I'm sure as you use it, and as the bag shows gradual wear and tear, this particular mark won't stand out as much.


----------



## TC1

It's really up to you and what you can live with. If you are going to sell it..make sure to disclose all the work you had done at the local leather shop.


----------



## angelglass

Thanks everyone for the feedback! Definitely gives me something to think about. I think I just have an emotional response to feeling like despite how careful I was 99% of the time, I still managed to get my bag ruined in such a short period of time. If the marks were on the back of the bag, where they're not as visible, I don't think they'd bother me as much


----------



## Love4MK

I spilled gravy on my Louis Vuitton bag that was two days old and while I was annoyed at myself in the moment, I quickly got over it.  I agree with the person who said life is for living!  A bag is going to get scuffed and damaged over time.  Of course its a bummer it happened so quickly but that's okay!  Stuff happens!


----------



## tulipfield

I’m gonna disagree a bit with everyone else and say I would resell it and buy a new one in perfect condition.  Maybe that’s just my OCD speaking but believe it or not I’ve had similar situations and nothing put my mind at rest until I resold the damaged item (and replaced it if a replacement was available).  I put up with everyday wear and tear but that much damage so soon bugs me too much.  You may be comfortable with keeping it but I’m just here to say it’s totally understandable to want to start over, even if it costs you something!


----------



## angelglass

Thank you all so much, appreciate the perspectives!


----------

